# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Thaçi: Ferizaj është shembull i qeverisjes së mirë lokale

## Vicianum

*Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi:Ferizaj është shembull i qeverisjes së mirë lokale në Kosovë*
*FERIZAJ, 17 MAJ 2009(VushtrriaPress)-*Kryeministri  i Kosovës Hashim Thaçi sot ka qëndruar në Ferizaj për të parë për së afërmi punimet e ndërtimit të rrugës, në afërsi të sheshit Adem Jashari në këtë qytet. Kryeministri Thaçi e ka përgëzuar udhëheqjen lokale të kësaj komune në krye me Bajrush Xhemajlin për faktin se Ferizaj  është shpallur nga USAID-i si komuna me qeverisjen më të mirë lokale në Kosovë. Unë e përgëzoj për punën e madhe, të jashtëzakonshme dhe shumë të përgjegjshme që po e bënë për të gjithë qytetarët e Ferizajt, që po e ndryshon për të mirë Ferizajn. Dua të theksoj se ndihem tepër i inkurajuar me përfundimin e 70 kilometrave të reja të ndërtimit të ujësjellësit vetëm në komunën e Ferizajt për këtë vit të qeverisjes. Gjithashtu mbi 35 kilometra kanalizime të reja dhe rreth 30 kilometra rrugë të reja ka thënë në mes tjerash kryeministri Thaçi. Ndërsa kryetari i komunës së Ferizajt, Bajrush Xhemajli ka falënderuar përzemërsisht Kryeministrin Hashim Thaçi për vizitën e bërë në këtë komunë dhe për përkrahjen që ka pasur nga Qeveria e Kosovës, e cila ka mundësuar investime kapitale që deri më tani investime të tilla nuk ka pasur në Ferizaj.*Hajdin ISLAMI*
*www.vushtrriapress.shqipo.com
www.vushtrriapress.tk*

----------


## drenicaku

Diqka eshte kah e mundon thaqin,qe ka dal e po mjell drunje neper qytete te kosoves,nuk po mund ta kuptoi nje politikan te ri te merret me pune te vjetra.
Ai duhet te pyes rinin se sa jan te punesuar e mos te mundohet tu qes hi syve sepse populli nuk han bar.
Per dite e me shum populli eshte i pa knaqur dhe nje dit une nuk dyshoj qe do te zgjohet nga gjumi dhe rreziku eshte qe situata po del jasht kontrollit,skamja po e rendon popullin kurse politikajt per dit e me shume po majen si bika.

----------


## Llapi

*Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi: Modernizimi po ndodhë në gjithë Kosovën*

Prishtinë, 16 maj 2009

*
Në vazhdim po e japim të plotë, deklarimin e kryeministrit Thaçi në Vidimiriq të Mitrovicës.*


Kemi ardhur këtu me kryetarin e Komunës së Mitrovicës Bajram Rexhepi në një inspektim të rindërtimit të rrugës në fshatin Vidmriq, që është në përmbyllje e sipër.


Jam shumë i inkurajuar me këtë punë të mirë që po bëhet, me këtë lehtësim që po iu bëjmë qytetarëve të jetojnë në shtëpitë dhe pronat e tyre, jam gjithashtu i inkurajuar me vendosmërinë e banorëve që të vazhdojnë këtu jetën e re, në Kosovën e pavarur sovrane dhe demokratike.


Kjo është rruga e re, në Kosovën tonë të re, në shtetin tonë të ri. Modernizimi i vendit po ndodhë në gjithë Kosovën.


Kjo është një rrugë që do t`ua lehtësoj  jetën shumë qyetarëve, do të modernizojë gjithashtu infrastrukturën dhe ndjehem tepër mirë që po përmbyllim një investim rreth 6 milion euro vetëm në pjesën veriore të Mitrovicës për një vit si qeveri, ndërsa mbi 10 milion euro në qytetin e Mitrovicës.


Nuk do të shikojmë vija të caktuara për investime, jeta e re po vazhdon edhe në këto treva të Kosovës do të vazhdojmë, investimet do të vazhdojnë, janë investime këto edhe në ndërtimin e shtëpive të reja në mënyrë që njerëzit të kthehen pa dallime etnike, të kthehen me të drejta të plota dhe legjitime në pronat, shtëpitë dhe banesat e tyre.


Ne do të investojmë në rrugë të reja, në kanalizime, ujësjellëse, të investojmë në ndërtimin e shkollave të reja. Kjo po ndodh në komunën e Mitrovicën këto ditë.


Unë dua të besoj se fuqimisht se kështu të bashkuar do të vazhdojmë të kemi investime dhe do të ndryshojmë vendin tonë për të mirë, ndryshim ky i cili shihet.


Sot mund të them lirisht se kjo punë e cila po bëhet, po bëhet një punë për t`i hapur rrugë të sigurtë zhvillimit ekonomik, krijimin e hapjeve të reja të punës edhe prespektivës të gjithanshme të shtetit dhe qytetarëve tonë.

----------


## mendimi

Desha te them se Ferizaji me te vertete ka pasur qeverisjen me te mire komunale deri me tash. Jam nga Ferizaj dhe i kam pare ndryshimet qe kane ndodhur. E pergezoj Bajrushin qe ka qene kembengules dhe nuk ka toleruar personat e pa pergjegjshem por ka bere ndryshime kapitale.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Desha te them se Ferizaji me te vertete ka pasur qeverisjen me te mire komunale deri me tash. Jam nga Ferizaj dhe i kam pare ndryshimet qe kane ndodhur. E pergezoj Bajrushin qe ka qene kembengules dhe nuk ka toleruar personat e pa pergjegjshem por ka bere ndryshime kapitale.


Jam kurioz të dij (thjesht) shpresoj të më kthesh përgjigje , të sakt do ishte më mirë , por edhe përafërshisht :

*1. Sa përqind është i zhvilluar korrupcioni në Ferizaj ?
2. Sa është numri i të varfërve,sa përqind jan të varfër në Ferizaj ?
3. Sa është numri i të papunëve , sa përqind është papunsia në Ferizaj?
4. Si është niveli i arsimit në Ferizaj?*

Dua të tregoj Mendim që këto pyetje që parashtrova për ty nuk jan me qëllim provokimi por thjesht ndihmesë njohurie për mua. T'i bëra këto pyetje pasiqë je nga Ferizaji , nëse i di nëse jo nuk ka problem.Ju Faleminderit.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## mendimi

> Jam kurioz të dij (thjesht) shpresoj të më kthesh përgjigje , të sakt do ishte më mirë , por edhe përafërshisht :
> 
> *1. Sa përqind është i zhvilluar korrupcioni në Ferizaj ?
> 2. Sa është numri i të varfërve,sa përqind jan të varfër në Ferizaj ?
> 3. Sa është numri i të papunëve , sa përqind është papunsia në Ferizaj?
> 4. Si është niveli i arsimiti në Ferizaj?*
> 
> Dua të tregoj Mendim që këto pyetje që parashtrova për ty nuk jan me qëllim provokimi por thjesht ndihmesë njohurie për mua. T'i bëra këto pyetje pasiqë je nga Ferizaji , nëse i di nëse jo nuk ka problem.Ju Faleminderit.
> 
> ...


Shiko une keshtu te pergjigjem ne pyetje ne numra nuk mundem sepse nuk jam ndonje zyrtar komunal, mirepo do te thoja qe:
Korrupcioni ne komune,(ne nivelet e larta se administrate se di) eshte me i ulet se kurr me pare, sepse kryetari eshte shume i ashper ne kete aspekt.
Numri i te varferve ska te beje direkt me qeverisjen komunale, as i papuneve, as i arsimit, kjo eshte qeshtje me e gjere qe prek qeverisjen qendrore, dhe gjith kosoven.
Pse thash se eshte me mire se perpara Ferizaji. Sepse jane prishur me qindra objekte, kiosqe e gjera tjera pa leje, dhe qendra e qytetit ka ndryshuar krejtesisht. Rruget kane ndryshuar, jane zgjeruar diku, e diku jane vendosur rrethe, e gjera tjera. Disa rruge te rendesishme qe kane qene te pashtruara jane shtruar, me gjithe kanalizime e ujesjelles, lagje te tera jane lidhur jane bere qendra urbane. Dmth qe 10 vjet pas luftes nuk eshte punuar ne Ferizaj sa eshte punuar kete 1 apo 2 vjet. Jo vetem une po 90 % e qytetareve jane te kenaqur me Bajrushin, kryetarin e komunes.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Shiko une keshtu te pergjigjem ne pyetje ne numra nuk mundem sepse nuk jam ndonje zyrtar komunal, mirepo do te thoja qe:
> Korrupcioni ne komune,(ne nivelet e larta se administrate se di) eshte me i ulet se kurr me pare, sepse kryetari eshte shume i ashper ne kete aspekt.
> Numri i te varferve ska te beje direkt me qeverisjen komunale, as i papuneve, as i arsimit, kjo eshte qeshtje me e gjere qe prek qeverisjen qendrore, dhe gjith kosoven.
> Pse thash se eshte me mire se perpara Ferizaji. Sepse jane prishur me qindra objekte, kiosqe e gjera tjera pa leje, dhe qendra e qytetit ka ndryshuar krejtesisht. Rruget kane ndryshuar, jane zgjeruar diku, e diku jane vendosur rrethe, e gjera tjera. Disa rruge te rendesishme qe kane qene te pashtruara jane shtruar, me gjithe kanalizime e ujesjelles, lagje te tera jane lidhur jane bere qendra urbane. Dmth qe 10 vjet pas luftes nuk eshte punuar ne Ferizaj sa eshte punuar kete 1 apo 2 vjet. Jo vetem une po 90 % e qytetareve jane te kenaqur me Bajrushin, kryetarin e komunes.


Së pari dua të them që thjesht jam duke diskutuar me ty në lidhje me temen e hapur nga vicianum.

Ti tanimë me përgjigjet që më ktheve kuptova diqka . . . dhe faleminderit.
Kur më tregove se qfarë ka përparu Ferizaji në menaxhimin e Bajrushit , nuk tregove askund që ai ka hap një vend ku mund të punësohen shum e shum njerëz , nuk më tregove se sa mij , qindra , dhjetra njerëz në Ferizaj kanë kaluar Varfërinë e kan anashkaluar varfërinë .
Ti më tregove me shtrrimin e rrugëve . . . për mua dhe për ja 90% këto gjëra nuk jan të nevojshme *. . . Pse?. . . Sepse së pari duhet riparuar problemet e varfërisë , arsimimit të dobët , korrupcionit , ndalimit të krimit etj. e më pas të shikon Bajrushin në lidhje me shtrrimin e rrugëve.*
Ti në postimin e lartë ke thënë që :


> Sepse jane prishur me qindra objekte, kiosqe e gjera tjera pa leje, dhe qendra e qytetit ka ndryshuar krejtesisht.


*Këtyre që iu kanë hequr kiosqet kan mbetur pa bukë.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## mendimi

> Së pari dua të them që thjesht jam duke diskutuar me ty në lidhje me temen e hapur nga vicianum.
> 
> Ti tanimë me përgjigjet që më ktheve kuptova diqka . . . dhe faleminderit.
> Kur më tregove se qfarë ka përparu Ferizaji në menaxhimin e Bajrushit , nuk tregove askund që ai ka hap një vend ku mund të punësohen shum e shum njerëz , nuk më tregove se sa mij , qindra , dhjetra njerëz në Ferizaj kanë kaluar Varfërinë e kan anashkaluar varfërinë .
> Ti më tregove me shtrrimin e rrugëve . . . për mua dhe për ja 90% këto gjëra nuk jan të nevojshme *. . . Pse?. . . Sepse së pari duhet riparuar problemet e varfërisë , arsimimit të dobët , korrupcionit , ndalimit të krimit etj. e më pas të shikon Bajrushin në lidhje me shtrrimin e rrugëve.*
> Ti në postimin e lartë ke thënë që :
> *Këtyre që iu kanë hequr kiosqet kan mbetur pa bukë.*
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


Tash ju munde ta shikoni nga prizmi juaj, mirepo ta shikoni mire manualin e kompetecave komunale e shihni qe nuk ka te beje direkt komuna me hapje vendesh pune e tejkalim te vareferise.
Komuna merret me kesi gjera, shtrim rrugesh e kanalizimesh e menagjim te hapsires publike. Pastaj nuk jemi ne komunizem qe komuna te hap ferma publike per te punesuar popullsine. Komuna vetem munde te ndaje ndonje prone qe i kerkohet nga ndonje pronar privat qe deshiron te hap fabrike. Nuk ekziston asnje komune ne kosove qe ka kompetenca te hap fabrika te zvogloje papunesine.
Papunesia zvoglohet nga politikat qendrore qe behen ne taksa e gjera tjera dhe komuna ska te beje me to. Eshte mire te mbetesh serioz ne debat.

----------


## Hard_Style

> *Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi: Modernizimi po ndodhë në gjithë Kosovën*
> 
> Prishtinë, 16 maj 2009
> 
> *
> Në vazhdim po e japim të plotë, deklarimin e kryeministrit Thaçi në Vidimiriq të Mitrovicës.*
> 
> 
> Kemi ardhur këtu me kryetarin e Komunës së Mitrovicës Bajram Rexhepi në një inspektim të rindërtimit të rrugës në fshatin Vidmriq, që është në përmbyllje e sipër.
> ...



...o Thaq he King ....Hallall te koft ....
- veq te para kryeminister , mos ndegjo fjal debillav...mos ki dert ti....edhe pse qent lehin anash ti vazhdo punen .

----------


## Llapi

> *Ti më tregove me shtrrimin e rrugëve . . . për mua dhe për ja 90% këto gjëra nuk jan të nevojshme . . .* ILMGAP


Aiiiihhhhhh
NO COMENT

----------


## ILMGAP

> Tash ju munde ta shikoni nga prizmi juaj, mirepo ta shikoni mire manualin e kompetecave komunale e shihni qe nuk ka te beje direkt komuna me hapje vendesh pune e tejkalim te vareferise.
> Komuna merret me kesi gjera, shtrim rrugesh e kanalizimesh e menagjim te hapsires publike. Pastaj nuk jemi ne komunizem qe komuna te hap ferma publike per te punesuar popullsine. Komuna vetem munde te ndaje ndonje prone qe i kerkohet nga ndonje pronar privat qe deshiron te hap fabrike. Nuk ekziston asnje komune ne kosove qe ka kompetenca te hap fabrika te zvogloje papunesine.
> Papunesia zvoglohet nga politikat qendrore qe behen ne taksa e gjera tjera dhe komuna ska te beje me to. Eshte mire te mbetesh serioz ne debat.


I Nderuar : Mendim

Kryetari i Komunës është ai që menaxhon vendin . . . unë nuk mund të vi në Ferizaj të them të bëj diqka , por e bën Bajrushi . Bajrushi është Monarkia sa i përket komunës së Ferizajit . Bajrushi duhet të jetë nismëtari në lidhje me hapjen e vendeve për punësim , siq din të heq kiosqet duhet të dijë edhe të zvogloj papunsinë sepse kjo është më e nevojshme , shumë më e nevojshme , se di se a të dhemb syri ty kur sheh ndonjë të ri tek kalon kohën në absurditet , i papunë . . . ky nuk është përparim.
Edhe vendet më të civilizuara , demokratike , të zhvilluara , së pari kan shiku për të ul përqindjen e papunsisë dhe varfërisë e më pas zbukurimin e qyteteve,komunave . *Poashtu vendet e civilizuara i kushtojnë shum më shumë arsimimit , shkollimit se shtrruarjes së rrugëve dhe zbukurimit të qytetit , komunës.*
*Me Arsim , shkollim arrihen gradat më të larta të nevojshme dhe lakmuese të qdo personi,individi.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ILMGAP

> Aiiiihhhhhh
> NO COMENT


Poooo Për ty oo Llap më e nevojshme është të të punësohet ndonjë pjestar i familjes apo të shtrrohet një rrugë .
Por ky është shembull shum i madh pasiqë po flasim për kolektiv jo individ .

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi: Qytetarët po u besojnë punëve të mira*
Gjilan, 17 Maj 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 16:57

Kryeministri i Kosovës, njëherësh kryetar i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës (PDK), Hashim Thaçi, ka vizituar Gjilanin, për të parë nga afër ecurinë e fushatës së regjistrimit të anëtarësisë së PDK, me çrast ka vlerësuar lart strukturat e partisë dhe pushtetin në Gjilan për punën që po e bëjnë.

----------


## veli44

Thaqi apel serbëve: Kthehuni në Kosovë 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Kryeministri Thaçi: U bëj thirrje të gjithëve, veçanërisht komunitetit serb që të kthehen në shtëpitë dhe pronat e tyre në Kosovë


Prishtinë, 4 maj 2009



Kryeministri i Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi në një konferencë për gazetarë, ku mori pjesë edhe ministri për Kthim dhe Komunitete, Sasha Rashiq u bëri thirrje të gjithëve qytetarëve të Kosovës, pa dallime etnike, veçanërisht komunitetit serb që të kthehen në shtëpitë dhe pronat e tyre në Kosovë.



Në vazhdim po e japim të plotë fjalën e kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi në konferencën e sotme për media



Jemi këtu se bashku me ministrin Rashiq, që të dërgojmë edhe një mesazhin në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, në emër të institucioneve lokale, gjithashtu të institucioneve të Kosovës, mesazhin e kthimit për të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës që dëshirojnë të jetojnë në pronat dhe shtëpitë e tyre.



Ky është mesazh që i dërgohet në emër të Qeverisë së Kosovës, gjithë njerëzve ku do që jetojnë, e që aktualisht nuk janë në pronat, shtëpitë dhe banesat e tyre.



Ne po ndërtojmë vend demokratik, me shoqëri shumetnike. Janë krijuar kushtet e sigurisë dhe mundësitë më të mëdha të jetesës, të jetës më të mire, të jetës së re, që çdo qytetar pa dallim të përkatësisë etnike të jetojë aty ku dëshiron të jetojë. Kemi klimë dhe ambient të sigurt.



Ky mesazh ju drejtohet gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, para së gjithash i drejtohet njerëzve të komunitetit serb, që të vazhdojnë në trendin pozitiv të kthimit të tyre në pronat dhe shtëpitë e veta.



Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovë do të vazhdojë ti kryej me përpikëri të gjitha obligimet e saj që dalin nga dokumenti i presidentit Ahtisari, nga përgjegjësitë e veta që ka, përgjegjësi që dalin edhe nga Kushtetuta, por edhe nga vizioni për ta ndërtuar një Kosovë të re, një Kosovë si atdhe të të gjithë qytetarëve të saj.



Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës do të krijoj kushte edhe më të mira për të gjithë qytetarët që kthehen në shtëpitë dhe pronat e tyre. Në kuadër të kësaj, ju bëjmë edhe një herë ftesë qytetarëve serbë që jetojnë edhe në Serbi, për kthim në vendet, në shtëpitë dhe banesat e tyre. Në kuadër të kësaj, dëshiroj që të theksoj edhe njëherë zotimin e Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, përkushtimin e saj shtesë për mbështetje të plotë edhe financiare, por edhe të angazhimeve dhe përkushtimeve me projekte konkrete.



Gjithashtu, ftoj në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, Qeverinë e Serbisë, autoritetet në Beograd, që të jetë ndihmuese në kthimin e njerëzve në shtëpitë dhe pronat e tyre këtu dhe të mos jetë pengues për qëllime politike të manipulojnë këtë proces.



Ne do të vazhdojmë të punojmë drejtpërdrejt me komunitetet, me autoritetet ndërkombëtare, me gjithë autoritetet lokale, gjithë kryetarët e komunave kanë treguar autoritet dhe përgjegjësi të jashtëzakonshme në këtë drejtim, që të punojnë edhe në terren drejtpërdrejt, në mënyrë që të krijohen kushtet dhe mundësitë për kthimin.



Tani, janë kushtet, mundësitë, siguria, ekzistenca, por edhe përkushtimi i drejtpërdrejt i institucioneve të Kosovës për kthimin e të gjitha komuniteteve, gjithë njerëzit e Kosovës, në pronat, shtëpitë, banesat e tyre.
__________________

----------


## Llapi

eh velo velo te ka qart vizita e Krye ÇLIRIMTARIT ne PREKAZ sot 
e nuk din as qka fklet as qka shkruan 
shif se ne sa vena e ka postue ket postim qe u ba bajat qe nji muaj dit u ba kjo thierrje e veloviqi tash e ka vendos me i prish temat qe as qe kan lidhje me ket postim 
dhe veloviqi e din qe eshte nji tem enkas per ket thierrje 
por nuk don atje ku eshte vendi te shkruaj por ne qdo tem po flliq vela 
haaaaaa
ani vel ani se nervoz koke sot

----------


## mendimi

> I Nderuar : Mendim
> 
> Kryetari i Komunës është ai që menaxhon vendin . . . unë nuk mund të vi në Ferizaj të them të bëj diqka , por e bën Bajrushi . Bajrushi është Monarkia sa i përket komunës së Ferizajit . Bajrushi duhet të jetë nismëtari në lidhje me hapjen e vendeve për punësim , siq din të heq kiosqet duhet të dijë edhe të zvogloj papunsinë sepse kjo është më e nevojshme , shumë më e nevojshme , se di se a të dhemb syri ty kur sheh ndonjë të ri tek kalon kohën në absurditet , i papunë . . . ky nuk është përparim.
> Edhe vendet më të civilizuara , demokratike , të zhvilluara , së pari kan shiku për të ul përqindjen e papunsisë dhe varfërisë e më pas zbukurimin e qyteteve,komunave . *Poashtu vendet e civilizuara i kushtojnë shum më shumë arsimimit , shkollimit se shtrruarjes së rrugëve dhe zbukurimit të qytetit , komunës.*
> *Me Arsim , shkollim arrihen gradat më të larta të nevojshme dhe lakmuese të qdo personi,individi.*
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


2 here u pergjigja kjo eshte e 3 ta.
Me sa duket ke problem te kuptosh ate cfare them une. 
Komuna, nuk ka kompentenca direkte ne rritje te vendeve te punes. 
Asnje komune nuk hap fabrika.
Asnje komune nuk hap kooperativa.
Asnje komune, nuk ben ulje te doganave qe te rritet biznesi.

E perseris, krejt cka munde te bej komuna ne lidhje me punesimin eshte, psh nese vjen nje bizensmen dhe thot deshiroj 2 hektar toke te ndertoj nje fabrike, komuna munde tia gjej nje tok komunale dikund. 

E di qe problemi eshte papunesia por kjo varet direkt nga qeveria qendrore ne Prishtine me te cilen as une nuk jam i kenaqur aspak. Kam me dhjetera verejtje nese deshiron ti tregoj.
Kam verejtje qe nuk heqet dogana per maqineri, psh nese dua te sjell nje maqin ne Kosove duhet paguar dogane kjo eshte cmenduri, sepse me detyron te mos e sjell fare sepse skam llogari.
Kam verejtje qe eshte bere ligji i cmendur 8 vjet per regjistrim te makinave. Nje ligj i tille nuk ekziston as ne gjermani dhe keta shume te menqur. Munde te behej psh 10 vjet ose 12  vjet por 8 eshte teper pak. Si rrjedhim nje kerr qe ne gjermani kushton 500 euro ne Kosove kushton 1500 euro dhe kjo eshte gabim i qeverise qendrore dhe komuna smunde te ndihmoj aspak.
Gabim tjeter eshte dogana ne "lende te pare". Nese dua te sjell nje mall nga jashte per ta perpunuar ne fabrike psh duhet paguar dogane dhe kjo e rrit shpenzimet si rrjedhoj askush nuk investon ne Kosove.

Njeriu duhet te provoj te jete i sinqerte me vetveten.

Cfare ka bere komuna e ferizajt qe 10 vjet. Asgje, disa rruge qe shtroheshin jane prishur menjehere.

Komuna e Ferizajt sivjet ne drejtim te Bajrush Gjemajlit, ka bere teper shume, duhet te shkosh ne Ferizaj qe ta shohesh. Ka krijuar vend per park ne qender qe ska ekzistuar kurre. Ka larguar kiosqet qe e kane shemtuar qytetin. Ka ndertuar me rrenje disa rruge me kanalizim e ujesjelles e gjithcka qe duhet.

Komunes nuk i intereson nese pronaret e kiosqeve mbesin pa pune. Ata qe duan te punojne ka me qindra lokale te lira me qera. Ata nuk jane askushi qe te pasurohen ne dem te qytetit. Shumica prej tyre jane adoptuar kane gjetur lokale tjera. 

Kompetencat e komunes ne cdo vend demokratik edhe ne evrope kane te bejne pra me rregullimin territorial. Une jam ne gjermani psh. por nese dua pune, duhet te shkoj ne agjencine e punesimit, dhe jo te shkoj ne komune.
Agjensite e punesimit duhet te jene ne nivel qendrore dhe jo lokal.

Besoj kam sqaruar disa gjera. Une nuk jam militant i asnje partie. Personalisht nuk e votoj thaqin, por Bajrushin si person do ta votoj dhe keshtu duhet te ndodh ne vend demokratik, mos u lidhni per parti por per persona te caktuar. Kush punon duhet te jete drejtues

----------


## Robben

> Diqka eshte kah e mundon thaqin,qe ka dal e po mjell drunje neper qytete te kosoves,nuk po mund ta kuptoi nje politikan te ri te merret me pune te vjetra.
> Ai duhet te pyes rinin se sa jan te punesuar e mos te mundohet tu qes hi syve sepse populli nuk han bar.
> Per dite e me shum populli eshte i pa knaqur dhe nje dit une nuk dyshoj qe do te zgjohet nga gjumi dhe rreziku eshte qe situata po del jasht kontrollit,skamja po e rendon popullin kurse politikajt per dit e me shume po majen si bika.


*ooo Ky piss nuk ka shkuar per Interese te popullit ne Ferizaj, po ka shkuara per Interese te veta te merr naj Vot me shum ne zhgjedhje tashi..*

----------


## derjansi

> I Nderuar : Mendim
> 
> Kryetari i Komunës është ai që menaxhon vendin . . . unë nuk mund të vi në Ferizaj të them të bëj diqka , por e bën Bajrushi . Bajrushi është Monarkia sa i përket komunës së Ferizajit . Bajrushi duhet të jetë nismëtari në lidhje me hapjen e vendeve për punësim , siq din të heq kiosqet duhet të dijë edhe të zvogloj papunsinë sepse kjo është më e nevojshme , shumë më e nevojshme , se di se a të dhemb syri ty kur sheh ndonjë të ri tek kalon kohën në absurditet , i papunë . . . ky nuk është përparim.
> Edhe vendet më të civilizuara , demokratike , të zhvilluara , së pari kan shiku për të ul përqindjen e papunsisë dhe varfërisë e më pas zbukurimin e qyteteve,komunave . *Poashtu vendet e civilizuara i kushtojnë shum më shumë arsimimit , shkollimit se shtrruarjes së rrugëve dhe zbukurimit të qytetit , komunës.*
> *Me Arsim , shkollim arrihen gradat më të larta të nevojshme dhe lakmuese të qdo personi,individi.*
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP



shka ia fut kot or shoq shum mir ta ka shpjegu Mendimi po ti do me qit yqkla.  shko e mso kopetencat e pushtetit lokal e athere hajde e qit prralla ktu.

e sa per shtrimin e rrugve or zotni ato rrug dikush ka me i shtru apo nuk jan vene pune ato? a duhen ustallar, inxhinjera per me i shtru rruget a jo? punsime jan ne kto balit.  rruga te hap munsin per punsim e zhvillim 

po ju kqyrni vec me qit bishta

----------


## ILMGAP

> 2 here u pergjigja kjo eshte e 3 ta.
> Me sa duket ke problem te kuptosh ate cfare them une. 
> Komuna, nuk ka kompentenca direkte ne rritje te vendeve te punes. 
> Asnje komune nuk hap fabrika.
> Asnje komune nuk hap kooperativa.
> Asnje komune, nuk ben ulje te doganave qe te rritet biznesi.
> 
> E perseris, krejt cka munde te bej komuna ne lidhje me punesimin eshte, psh nese vjen nje bizensmen dhe thot deshiroj 2 hektar toke te ndertoj nje fabrike, komuna munde tia gjej nje tok komunale dikund. 
> 
> ...


Shpresoj të votosh edhe zgjedhjet e ardhshme , po së qe nuk je duke kërkuar vend pune apo të drejte apo apo.

Komuna kur shikon problemet e veta , mundohet ti anashkaloj ata dhe kështu të merr inciativëne vetë dhe frymëzimi do jenë popullata,qytetarët si në individ poashtu edhe në kolektiv.
Po që se morre inciativen do kesh dyfishin ose shumfishin e votave , sepse populli për ato gjëra ka nevoj dhe kështu do fitosh rrespektin dashurinë e popullatës.
Mendoj ky është populli , nuk ka më biznismena që mund të hapin fabrika të mëdha në të cilat të punësohen njerëzit , kështu komuna duhet të jetë ajo e cila do ndërmarr masa në këtë aspekt.
*Po që se hap një fabrikë një biznismen do falimenton menjëherë , jo vetëm në ferizaj po në secilin do komunë shqiptare.*
Komuna ka më shumë buxhet , ka më shumë pontencial ndërsa një njëri i thjeshtë ka shumë më pak se komuna para,buxhet . 
*Dhe një biznismen po që se hap fabrikë i kanoset frika se do asimiloj , nga problemet e shumta që do i kanosen pas hapjes së fabrikës.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## mendimi

> Shpresoj të votosh edhe zgjedhjet e ardhshme , po së qe nuk je duke kërkuar vend pune apo të drejte apo apo.
> 
> Komuna kur shikon problemet e veta , mundohet ti anashkaloj ata dhe kështu të merr inciativëne vetë dhe frymëzimi do jenë popullata,qytetarët si në individ poashtu edhe në kolektiv.
> Po që se morre inciativen do kesh dyfishin ose shumfishin e votave , sepse populli për ato gjëra ka nevoj dhe kështu do fitosh rrespektin dashurinë e popullatës.
> Mendoj ky është populli , nuk ka më biznismena që mund të hapin fabrika të mëdha në të cilat të punësohen njerëzit , kështu komuna duhet të jetë ajo e cila do ndërmarr masa në këtë aspekt.
> *Po që se hap një fabrikë një biznismen do falimenton menjëherë , jo vetëm në ferizaj po në secilin do komunë shqiptare.*
> Komuna ka më shumë buxhet , ka më shumë pontencial ndërsa një njëri i thjeshtë ka shumë më pak se komuna para,buxhet . 
> *Dhe një biznismen po që se hap fabrikë i kanoset frika se do asimiloj , nga problemet e shumta që do i kanosen pas hapjes së fabrikës.*
> 
> ...


Nejse se fantazine e paske shume te zhvillume po ma shume smundem me spjegu. Kryetari i komunes nuk eshte person privat me ju tek me marr iniciativa krye ne veti per zvoglim te pa punesise. Ka kalu koha e komunizmit, te gjith me shku ne kooperativa te shtetit. Komuna ka kompetenca tjera ne demokraci.

Se kam njet me diskutu ma shume, une skam voto as nuk do te votoj, sepse jam ne gjermani, as vend pune sme duhet ne kosove. por jam i kenaqur qe shoh te permiresohet qyteti im. Thjesht shko ne ferizaj pyeti 100 veta rruges, dhe 90 do te pergjigjen qe jane te kenaqur. Se kam njet me diskutu ma shum se u tepru.

----------

